# wow -Thanks Homeland Security!



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

*This is upsetting but I thought I should pass it along. 
Check your drivers license. *
*Now you can see anyone's Driver's License on the Internet, including your*
*own! *
*I just searched for mine and there it was a picture a nd all!! *
*Thanks Homeland Security! *
*Where are our rights? *
*I definitely removed mine. I suggest you do the same. Go to the web site and*
*check it out. *
*Just enter your name, city and state to see if yours is on file. *
*After your license comes on the screen, click the box marked "Please*
*Remove". *
*This will remove it from public viewing,but not from law enforcement. *

*http://www.license.shorturl.com/*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmmm. That must have been a bad hair day for me.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Didn't know I looked that good.....


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*This is a total invasion of my privacy! I'm going to complain to my congressman immediately. I can't freaking believe this, grrrrrrrrr. Although one good thing, at least I look cute in my drivers license picture.*


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I just can't believe this. It just pisses me off!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Good way to make Fakes!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, I never looked better! A bit too much gray, though...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I highly recommend everyone to go to the above url!

I actually look younger in my old driver's photo!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's just messed up! I'll make sure I pass this along


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well since i know my own dl..I looked up my friends ..I must say,they haven't changed there looks at all


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea...that is the best I've ever looked in any of my lic.pics.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Must be an old picture. I've put on weight since my last dl picture.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I swore I got my hair cut that day


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow I never would have thought that this could be legal. the years have not been kind to me


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

This is some messed up stuff for sure.
Hope everyone gets it resolved and gets their stuff down.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Damn! I need to shave!


----------



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

Uggh, Hat Hair


----------

